# Lighting fixture truss/pipe clamps- your favorites?



## Kelite (Jan 25, 2016)

Greetings all!

With such a diverse community of lighting folks here, what better forum to ask -

Lighting fixture truss/pipe clamps- which style/brand/design/color are your favorites?


Go!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 25, 2016)

I like the Lightsource products, particularly the mega-swivel, mini-clamp, mega-coupler, or mega-claw depending on the purpose.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 25, 2016)

We specify clamps made by The Light Source, Apollo, or Doughty. Mostly Light Source Mega Clamps show up on our projects. Like their side arms too.


----------



## soundlight (Jan 25, 2016)

The Light Source Slim Couplers & Slim Claws for most things unless it needs the heavy duty stuff or has a single rig point then it's Mega Couplers & Mega Claws for weight or stability. The Slim Couplers are perfect for LED PARs and the like.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 25, 2016)

Anything Light Source really. I strongly dislike all those European/Asian formed flatstock hook things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 25, 2016)

I like the mega claws and slim claws for moving lights. TC clamps for lekos, pars, etc. Half couplers are ok for light weight fixtures. I hate half couplers on moving lights or any other heavy fixtures, makes it really hard to do anything with them by yourself.


----------



## len (Jan 25, 2016)

I like trigger clamps. http://globaltruss.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=183&MainId=9&Category=16 I like them because one person can hang a heavier mover on a truss if need be. But whatever works to support the fixture and doesn't mar the truss.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 25, 2016)

For the ETC units I use the ETC provided clamps

My Martin Aura's have Mega-Couplers

The MAC 700's have Mega-Claws


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 25, 2016)

ETC cast clamps are garbage, as are all other cast C-clamps(G-clamps?) They damage truss, and they are much more likely to crack and drop your fixture and a chunk of metal. Old school stagehands love them though, because old people hate change, they are too lazy to hold the weight of a fixture while closing a half-coupler, and taking longer to do something is good when you get paid by the hour.

The light source has a variety of good clamps. For any conventional I choose a Half-coupler(mega coupler) that through bolts, and uses a belville washer.
I have the mini-claws for some things, and I would not but them again. They get stuck closed on a pipe, the T-handle gets in the way on truss, and if you have a fixture with two clamps, its hard to remove the fixture from a truss. Mega claw, or slim claw all the way.

Also, no wingnuts on Mega Couplers, aluminum block style nut.


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 25, 2016)

MikeJ said:


> ETC cast clamps are garbage, as are all other cast C-clamps(G-clamps?) They damage truss, and they are much more likely to crack and drop your fixture and a chunk of metal. Old school stagehands love them though, because old people hate change, they are too lazy to hold the weight of a fixture while closing a half-coupler, and taking longer to do something is good when you get paid by the hour.
> 
> The light source has a variety of good clamps. For any conventional I choose a Half-coupler(mega coupler) that through bolts, and uses a belville washer.
> I have the mini-claws for some things, and I would not but them again. They get stuck closed on a pipe, the T-handle gets in the way on truss, and if you have a fixture with two clamps, its hard to remove the fixture from a truss. Mega claw, or slim claw all the way.
> ...



Traditional c-clamps still have their place with conventional fixtures attached to steel pipe. Using half couplers almost always requires two people to hang or remove a moving light, that's the problem. With mega claws or trigger clamps I can hang or remove something the size of a Mac 2k by myself, that's just not possible with half couplers.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 26, 2016)

I would not use half couplers on moving lights, just conventionals. I still don't like C-clamps, except the odd case where I need to clamp to square tube, or small diameter pipe.


----------



## BillESC (Jan 26, 2016)

The ProX Trigger clamp allows one person to hang heavy fixtures. Rated for 500#


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with most clamps I've used with the exception of these ones


I just don't trust these, and the space I found them in was using them for fixtures over the audience. Made it my personal goal to get as many of them out of the air as possible.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Jan 26, 2016)

MikeJ said:


> ETC cast clamps are garbage, as are all other cast C-clamps(G-clamps?) They damage truss, and they are much more likely to crack and drop your fixture and a chunk of metal. Old school stagehands love them though, because old people hate change, they are too lazy to hold the weight of a fixture while closing a half-coupler, and taking longer to do something is good when you get paid by the hour.
> 
> The light source has a variety of good clamps. For any conventional I choose a Half-coupler(mega coupler) that through bolts, and uses a belville washer.
> I have the mini-claws for some things, and I would not but them again. They get stuck closed on a pipe, the T-handle gets in the way on truss, and if you have a fixture with two clamps, its hard to remove the fixture from a truss. Mega claw, or slim claw all the way.
> ...


If your hanging to pipe not truss ETC clamps do fine. I am the same age as you, and have never had any issues with hanging lights quickly: I can do 2 to 3 conventionals a min if I try. 


I have the old HUB tracks in my venue. Now there is a system that should be taken out back and shot...

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 26, 2016)

Conventional c clamps, cast Iron, machined aluminum or otherwise, are not intended for use on aluminum truss and rental houses that supply them for that use without at least sending a bag of truss protectors are likely not only cutting corners with their clamp inventory. 

As for breaking, I've never seen a broken ETC clamp, as I believe the extra spine helps to strengthen the casting (although I'm sure they can and have been broken). I have seen two or three examples of broken Altman clamps, but honestly I've seen far more bent bolts than I have broken clamps. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 26, 2016)

TheaterEd said:


> I'm pretty happy with most clamps I've used with the exception of these ones
> 
> 
> I just don't trust these, and the space I found them in was using them for fixtures over the audience. Made it my personal goal to get as many of them out of the air as possible.



Yes. Those clamps and all their variations are a scourge upon the earth. Although they ARE better than those plastic half coupler types. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveB (Jan 26, 2016)

MikeJ said:


> ETC cast clamps are garbage, as are all other cast C-clamps(G-clamps?) They damage truss, and they are much more likely to crack and drop your fixture and a chunk of metal. Old school stagehands love them though, because old people hate change, they are too lazy to hold the weight of a fixture while closing a half-coupler, and taking longer to do something is good when you get paid by the hour.
> 
> The light source has a variety of good clamps. For any conventional I choose a Half-coupler(mega coupler) that through bolts, and uses a belville washer.
> I have the mini-claws for some things, and I would not but them again. They get stuck closed on a pipe, the T-handle gets in the way on truss, and if you have a fixture with two clamps, its hard to remove the fixture from a truss. Mega claw, or slim claw all the way.
> ...



"Garbage" ?. Pretty bold statement 'ya think Mike ? 

In 40 years in the business I've had 1 - exactly 1, iron c-clamp fail and this was at least 30-35 years ago. The ETC provided clamp is fine for the intended purpose. No, we don't hang them on truss, just schedule 80 steel. No I don't use them on side-arms (you can't actually). No I don't do double clamps with them. Just intended purpose. 

As well, ETC has been providing this clamp to users on a couple of million S4's of assorted types since '92 or so. You would think if there were problems, we'd have heard of them.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, they are not "garbage," after all, iron is recyclable.


----------



## JonathanHarpur (Jan 26, 2016)

I have been converting all my c-clamps on all fixtures (except our movers - those have triggers) to the ETC cast clamps. While it may be true they could fail (I've yet to see one begin to deform, or heaven forbid, let go though), that's one of the reasons why we have safeties. And they are, in my opinion, a far better design than almost all other C-clamps I've had in my hands. Inspect your gear, use as intended, eat more fibre, use common sense, destroy what you don't trust, don't forget to tip your waitresses.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 26, 2016)

We don't use the ETC (or anyone's) cast iron clamp because it is not load rated. (Yes, UL approves of it as part of the sited assembly, but their testing seems inadequate for structural integrity.) And while braking is rare, it's not unheard of. For a thousand or two dollars in a project of many million dollars with several hundred thousand in lighting, not worth it to me to skimp on this. YMMV. (And perhaps cast iron c-clamps, ETCs' is one of if not the best - so not garbage - just not for me.)


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 26, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> We don't use the ETC (or anyone's) cast iron clamp because it is not load rated. (Yes, UL approves of it as part of the sited assembly, but their testing seems inadequate for structural integrity.) And while braking is rare, it's not unheard of. For a thousand or two dollars in a project of many million dollars with several hundred thousand in lighting, not worth it to me to skimp on this. YMMV. (And perhaps cast iron c-clamps, ETCs' is one of if not the best - so not garbage - just not for me.)



One mans Garbage is another mans treasure.

I think we are both saying the same thing; for a little bit more money there are much better products, and they are worth it. Me calling things "garbage" is like polite people saying "its not my favorite." If I really don't like a product, I could not mention it on controlbooth without being kicked off the forum, because my choice of descriptive words would not be appropriate for the diverse audience. 

A cast C-clamp is a slow, less secure, and less accurate tool for conventional lights. Try to have someone focus a 5 degree, then when its perfect, have them tighten the pan(Jesus) nut, and watch the light tip up or down 5 feet, just because the clamp was not perfectly level when it was first hung. It sucks and its slow.

There are a lot of clamps from the light source, and they are all good in the right application; a cast C-clamp is not really the best in any application, IMO.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 26, 2016)

I prefer Light Source products... But just about everything in my theater is cast iron. So I guess not that much.


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Jan 27, 2016)

If I had the money or pull, I would go with the Apollo clamps, we have a few and I love them. You have to open them a bit more, but I think that that makes them feel more secure. 

Sadly I work with eons old c-clamps and until now I did not know they were not load rated. Thank whoever that our safety cables are. 

Thanks for the insight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2016)

TheTheaterGeek said:


> ... Sadly I work with eons old c-clamps and until now I did not know they were not load rated.


Sadly, you are certainly not alone. https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/are-c-clamps-rated.6726/

Favorite clamp for conventionals: Mega Clamp



Favorite clamp for moving lights: Mega Claw

Haven't used the "skinny" version mentioned in post #4, but imagine that would be just fine. Psychological factor in getting over "it's smaller, must be weaker."

Most detested clamp: trigger clamp.

They seem to always bind up at the most inopportune time, like when trying to hang an 80 lb. luminaire.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the many replies gang, much appreciated!

Do you generally prefer black or stick with the natural aluminum finish?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 1, 2016)

Always black here - but theatre on barrens, not concert and truss.


----------



## JohnD (Feb 1, 2016)

Kelite said:


> Thanks for the many replies gang, much appreciated!
> 
> Do you generally prefer black or stick with the natural aluminum finish?


Why just anodized black and natural aluminum, how about getting wild and crazy with the colors, like a MegaWrench.
http://www.thelightsource.com/products/mega-combo-wrench-9


----------



## Kelite (Feb 1, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Always black here - but theatre on barrens, not concert and truss.



Come again?


----------



## JohnD (Feb 1, 2016)

I think that was ba*tt*ens not barrens.


----------



## TheaterEd (Feb 1, 2016)

JohnD said:


> Why just anodized black and natural aluminum, how about getting wild and crazy with the colors, like a MegaWrench.
> http://www.thelightsource.com/products/mega-combo-wrench-9



I do like the idea of the clamp being color coded with the degree of the barrel on my S4's.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 1, 2016)

TheaterEd said:


> I do like the idea of the clamp being color coded with the degree of the barrel on my S4's.


Why not just colour code the barrel ears? I can easily tell from the degree of the coded fixture from the deck. Would have a hard time spotting a coded clamp, that may or may not be up to date with barrel swaps.


----------



## JohnD (Feb 1, 2016)

In the future with LED fixtures, add RFID chips to all add-ons, read by the fixture and transmitted as RDM data.


----------



## TheaterEd (Feb 1, 2016)

venuetech said:


> Why not just colour code the barrel ears? I can easily tell from the degree of the coded fixture from the deck. Would have a hard time spotting a coded clamp, that may or may not be up to date with barrel swaps.



For me it's mostly only an issue on the catwalk where I only have 19 and 26 degree barrels. I'm sure I could come up with something else if the mood struck me, just saying that it could be a neat option.


----------



## Scarrgo (Feb 1, 2016)

Not a fan of the "black" Mega Claw because if the truss is powder coated, the claws stick, and can be a pain to put on and take off...my experience...but I like the silver ones...

Sean...


----------



## Ric (Feb 1, 2016)

We rarely see the C clamp here in Oz. the Hook clamp rules for the majority of conventional lights.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Feb 1, 2016)

Kelite said:


> Do you generally prefer black or stick with the natural aluminum finish?



How about rust colored? Got lots of thoes...

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## DELO72 (Feb 5, 2016)

MikeJ said:


> ETC cast clamps are garbage, as are all other cast C-clamps(G-clamps?) They damage truss, and they are much more likely to crack and drop your fixture and a chunk of metal.




To quote The Dude, Jeffrey Lebowski, "That's just like...your opinion, man." For Truss, you may have a valid argument ONLY in regards to the damaging the soft aluminum truss aspect. For conventionals, my favorite has long been the ETC C-clamps. Never had a single problem with them in two decades of using them. They are easily the most reliable and best to use in my experience. Especially when used on standard Schedule 40 pipe battens. I can't stand C-clamps without a pan nut. Having to loosen the one holding the yoke to the fixture just to pan the fixture is just asking for trouble, especially when used by inexperienced people or students.

Mega Clamps are good for Movers.


----------



## MikeJ (Feb 5, 2016)

DELO72 said:


> To quote The Dude, Jeffrey Lebowski, "That's just like...your opinion, man." For Truss, you may have a valid argument ONLY in regards to the damaging the soft aluminum truss aspect. For conventionals, my favorite has long been the ETC C-clamps. Never had a single problem with them in two decades of using them. They are easily the most reliable and best to use in my experience. Especially when used on standard Schedule 40 pipe battens. I can't stand C-clamps without a pan nut. Having to loosen the one holding the yoke to the fixture just to pan the fixture is just asking for trouble, especially when used by inexperienced people or students.
> 
> Mega Clamps are good for Movers.



Absolutely it's an opinion, and the dude abides. Personally I just like other clamps better. C-clamps are not bad for hanging on black pipe, but doing a mix of of shows, most with truss and some on battens, I would rather just always use mega-couplers that work on both rather that switch clamps all the time. I also find that a properly tightened coupler make focus faster and more accurate than with c-clamps.

McDonalds food is also Garbage, but I still eat it a few times a week.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 5, 2016)

DELO72 said:


> ... I can't stand C-clamps without a pan nut. Having to loosen the one holding the yoke to the fixture just to pan the fixture is just asking for trouble, especially when used by inexperienced people or students. ...


Please let's not rehash all that again here. 
If anyone feels he/she must state his/her deeply held religious belief, or lack thereof, to the Jesus nut, https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/pan-bolt-discussion.25411/ . 
God bless.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 5, 2016)

So I had always thought those Kliegl clamps that took smaller hardware sizes like 1/4" were pretty useless but today I noticed the electrics department was using them on their Birdies. 

The only clamps that truly seem useless to me, not just unsafe like DJ clamps, but truly useless, are those Altman Heavy Duty clamps. Seriously, what are they meant to fit?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 5, 2016)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The only clamps that truly seem useless to me, not just unsafe like DJ clamps, but truly useless, are those Altman Heavy Duty clamps. Seriously, what are they meant to fit?


IIRC, they first appeared the same time as the 1KL line. Causation vs. correlation? Draw your own conclusion.


----------



## egilson1 (Feb 5, 2016)

The big Altman clamps work well on the side poles of tents. That's about it.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 8, 2016)

I presume the Altman clamp in your photo fits two inch pipe, gafftapegreenia. So I'm not sure if these clamps are intended for hanging small automobiles from pipe "Kabuki" style or what...


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 8, 2016)

I like the big Altman clamps on my cyc lights. I have 2 clamps for each 3 cell fixture. Makes them easy to hang and slide around for spacing.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 8, 2016)

techieman33 said:


> I like the big Altman clamps on my cyc lights. I have 2 clamps for each 3 cell fixture. Makes them easy to hang and slide around for spacing.



Curious as to how they are different in this application then an ETC ?. 

In other words expand on what exactly makes these POS Altmans work better then something else.

A respectful thanks as I am actually curious as to your thought process.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 8, 2016)

SteveB said:


> Curious as to how they are different in this application then an ETC ?.
> 
> In other words expand on what exactly makes these POS Altmans work better then something else.
> 
> A respectful thanks as I am actually curious as to your thought process.



They aren't something I would necessarily seek out to purchase, they were already on the cycs when I started working there. Their benefit is the top of the "C" it allows you to just sit a fixture on a pipe and let gravity hold it in place like you would with a mega claw or trigger clamp. I'm not saying it's superior to either of those clamps because it's not. It's not useless though as u/gafftapegreenia suggested.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 8, 2016)

techieman33 said:


> They aren't something I would necessarily seek out to purchase, they were already on the cycs when I started working there. Their benefit is the top of the "C" it allows you to just sit a fixture on a pipe and let gravity hold it in place like you would with a mega claw or trigger clamp. I'm not saying it's superior to either of those clamps because it's not. It's not useless though as u/gafftapegreenia suggested.



Got it. That overhanging part of the C as part of the design is one of the reasons I hate them. In order to get the clamp off a pipe you have to back off the bolt a huge amount and it takes time. More then with any other iron c-clamp I've used. Thus any that we got on an Altman unit was in the trash pretty quickly.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 9, 2016)

Another theoretical question regarding your typical one-off production-

Assuming a combination of moving fixtures (fill in the blank of your favorite here___ ), and static profiles are to be hung from rented truss. Do you prefer the wide coupler clamps or the narrow? We're talking 500kg vs 200kg burger style clamps.


Wide or Narrow?


----------



## SteveB (Feb 9, 2016)

Doesn't matter and it's whatever the shop provides.

In general, every fixture, static or ML that I've dealt with - High End, VariLite, or Martin has the clamp located on the fixture so that the choice of clamp - narrow or wide, is not a factor as to fixture spacing - I.E. the width of the clamp is not an issue.


----------



## TheLightmaster (Feb 11, 2016)

I am a fan of Light Source trigger clamps on everything except lightweight movers such as Auras (fixtures you can easily hold by the top of the yoke), where I prefer a half cheese.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 21, 2016)

Kelite said:


> Another theoretical question regarding your typical one-off production-
> 
> Assuming a combination of moving fixtures (fill in the blank of your favorite here___ ), and static profiles are to be hung from rented truss. Do you prefer the wide coupler clamps or the narrow? We're talking 500kg vs 200kg burger style clamps.
> 
> Wide or Narrow?




SteveB said:


> Doesn't matter and it's whatever the shop provides.
> 
> In general, every fixture, static or ML that I've dealt with - High End, VariLite, or Martin has the clamp located on the fixture so that the choice of clamp - narrow or wide, is not a factor as to fixture spacing - I.E. the width of the clamp is not an issue.


It most certainly IS a factor when hanging on 12" box truss. There are many places on the truss where a moving light simply cannot hang due to the spacing of all the cross-members. I don't recall ever using the "narrow" clamps, and I doubt they would alleviate this situation, but if they did, I'd be all for them. Strongly dislike half-coupler clamps for anything.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 21, 2016)

Derek, I agree with your concept that - in theory, the 1/2 width clamps *should* give you that little bit of squeeze room, but also find that the shop never provides them, but adding a few to the order might be a good idea, so you end up jamming the fixtures wherever.


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 21, 2016)

For the vast majority of what I hang, I prefer the ancient C-clamps in my inventory. A full third of my C-clamps are significantly older than I am (Can you say Century?) and still in excellent condition. As has been mentioned previously, they're great for conventionals, which comprise the majority of my lights. The key with these is to never over-tighten them. For hanging on truss, I keep a short length of 2" schedule 80 PVC conduit handy so that I can make truss protectors. For hanging the handful of movers I've got, I really have no brand or style preference as long as I, as a crew of one, am able to hang the mover without having to pull someone else away from his job to help me with the heavy lifting.


----------



## Wood4321 (Feb 27, 2016)

But, one thing to remember is that those ancient C-clamps aren't rated hardware. And certainly should not be used for anything other than the conventional a they were originally designed for use with.


----------



## express (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm sure it's been talked about, but what about using a mega clamp, which is rated, on a mover? Obviously not great in a space where truss could be involved, but in a theatre where everything is schedule 40..?


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 28, 2016)

express said:


> I'm sure it's been talked about, but what about using a mega clamp, which is rated, on a mover? Obviously not great in a space where truss could be involved, but in a theatre where everything is schedule 40..?



For a one off it's probably fine. I don't like the idea of it for long term use. I would be afraid that the bolt would loosen up over time from all of the movement of the fixture.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 29, 2016)

Steve B -
The half coupler style clamp isn't 1/2 inch wide, it's actually 1 1/8 inches wide and rated at 200 kg, just to clarify.


----------



## MikeJ (Feb 29, 2016)

express said:


> I'm sure it's been talked about, but what about using a mega clamp, which is rated, on a mover? Obviously not great in a space where truss could be involved, but in a theatre where everything is schedule 40..?



I'm not a fan. On a conventional, there is no good way to adjust pan; you have to tighten and loosen the mounting bolt. On a mover, its silly to need a wrench, rather than using a clamp with hand adjustable fasteners. IMO this is the worst of all clamps, period.


Kelite said:


> Steve B -
> The half coupler style clamp isn't 1/2 inch wide, it's actually 1 1/8 inches wide and rated at 200 kg, just to clarify.



From TheLightSource(pretty much the industry standard) a half coupler is rated at 500kg/1100lbs. https://www.thelightsource.com/products/mega-coupler-10


There are lots of clamps available. Look at the selection at the light source, there are lots of types, for lots of applications. I only like a few of them, but other disagree. Use what works for you. @Apollo If this is marketing research....well...never mind. Good luck.


----------

